
Ask HN: How to learn to document and demo a software product? - sala_weng
I&#x27;m a developer and every time I want to demo my projects, I struggle to draw diagrams (functional ones) for documentation and even worse, when I show my the product, I feel that my speech is disordered, inconsistant and feels low quality.<p>Even if, according to the feedbacks, the product in its self is great. 
I feel the need to learn sketching but not sure ...
======
bobfirestone
If you want to give a good demo don’t leave it to chance. Write a script and
rehearse it. Keep practicing until you are comfortable and can do it in your
sleep.

~~~
sala_weng
thank you. What about learning how to present things (or sketch them) ? are
there good resources to learn that ?

